# great patterns !!



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i was searching for a pattern for doggie booties and i found these check it out there are some really nice sweaters there ans some toys 

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/pet_items.php


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Cool thanks for sharing that!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm sorry if this is 'slightly' off topic, but...

The 1st pattern I was compelled to open was the baby goat sweater :shock: 
and it has this adorable photo and a cute little poem about it. very cute.









(if you are getting a red "X", right click on it and either choose "show pix" or copy it's address & paste in your address bar)


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

goldie said:


> I'm sorry if this is 'slightly' off topic, but...
> 
> The 1st pattern I was compelled to open was the baby goat sweater :shock:
> and it has this adorable photo and a cute little poem about it. very cute.
> ...


How cute is that  I have a pattern on there named after my chiboy it's Pocos toy


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Cool patterns, I think I'm going to try some of those. :wink:


----------

